# my puppys at 11 days old.



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

for those that can remember my dog lucy had puppys 11 days ago.
see thread.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-51939-15.html
i just thought i would post a pic of them as they are now.
all pups well and mum is doing great.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

All together now - Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh. They're lovely. Extra cuddles for such a clever Mum.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> for those that can remember my dog lucy had puppys 11 days ago.
> see thread.
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-51939-15.html
> i just thought i would post a pic of them as they are now.
> all pups well and mum is doing great.


Nice pic but why are all pupplies fat and asleep :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAAAWWWWWWW How cute are they

Anne


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Another awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I must not look at sweet puppy pics, I must not look at sweet puppy pics!!! ......... :roll: :lol:


----------

